# got some question on the s15??



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

Was there ever a na s15 made... and if there were are the engines the same as the s15 turbo? sorry if its s really stupid question.. but i dont have that much knowledge on the s15? any reply would be really great..


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Ther has been no such animal made. Thank God for that matter. Cause that would suck, big time!

EVL


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

founded my own answer... there actually was a na s15 and heres the proof http://www.nissansilvia.co.nz/tech/Silvia-180SX Table.htm


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

nissan variatta ?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

there are actually three different versions of the S15 that are N/A. 

there's the S15 Varietta (165hp; 10.0:1 CR), S15 Autech Version (Autech tuned to 200hp; 11.7:1 CR), and the S15 Spec-S (165hp; 10.0:1 CR). 

please don't answer his question unless you know the answer.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

EVL69 is probably thinking of the aus spec model where there was a spec-s turbo (no kit) and a spec-r turbo (with kit)
The NA s15's were JDM


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

why would u ever buy a na s15?? i dun get it


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

same reason why anyone would buy a N/A Silvia, N/A 180SX, Skyline (not GTS-T or GTR model), etc.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..why would they do that?? *seriously lost look* seriously..


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

to _look_ like you have a fast car. like an NA 300ZX, supra or 3000GT or a V6 mustang or camaro. they just want the prestige of having that car, but probably can't afford the top-of-the-line turbo model. or in he case of the varietta, because its a convertible.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahahahahahaha..that's gotta suk.. i would rather keep saving up and drive a sr20det than a sr20de..


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

the naturally aspirated S15 is called the S15 Spec S and is just a SR20DE comes in coupe form


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

^^^^ i already went over that. and there's three different N/A S15s, not just one.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *why would u ever buy a na s15?? i dun get it *


they can't handle the power of a turbo, or don't wanna have a fast car.

no need to race they wanna drive in luxury


----------

